# Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage



## Köderfischli (23. Februar 2014)

Petri Heil,

habe mal eine Frage an die Karpfengurus ;D 

Wenn ich eine Laufbleimontage verwende und ein Fisch gebissen hat und mir das mein Bissanzeiger signalisiert. Wie gehe ich dann vor ? Hechte ich mich zur Rute und schlag sofort an oder lass ich dem Fisch noch etwas Zeit um den Haken richtig zu schlucken ?

Sollte ich generell auch eine Festbleimontage setzen ? Wenn ja, wie lang sollte die Vorfachlänge sein ? 

Oder ist eine Zwischenlösung ideal ? Also, Stopper,Perle,Laufblei,Perle,Wirbel,Vorfach ? Und den Stopper ca einen Meter vor den Wirbel einstellen, sodass der Fisch in Ruhe abziehen kann und dann gehackt wird ?


Bin mal gespannt mit was ich am erfolgreichsten sein werde #6

P.S.: Angle an einem See mir 2-3 m Tiefe ohne Kraut und eher sandig bis kiesigem Untergrund 


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe :vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*



Köderfischli schrieb:


> Hechte ich mich zur Rute und schlag sofort an *oder lass ich dem Fisch noch etwas Zeit um den Haken richtig zu schlucken* ?



Ich habe beim Angeln eigentlich immer das Ziel, genau das zu verhindern. Warum sollte ich den Fisch dazu animieren, tief zu schlucken? Was, wenn dann einer 40er Sprutz dranhängt oder ein 50er Graser?

 Wenn der Fisch zieht, anschlagen.

 Genau deshalb kommen bei mir auf Karpfen neben der Pose nur Festbleimontagen zum Einsatz. Schlucken ausgeschlossen und ich brauch nicht rennen. Viele bei uns im Verein nutzen auf Karpfen Laufbleimontagen und ich verstehe nicht, was das bringen soll.


----------



## Lupus (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Schlucken lassen ist,...zumindest beim Angeln... aus den genannten Gründen nicht in Ordnung!

Also sofort Anschlagen!!

Zum Thema Laufbleimontage kann ich nur sagen, dass ich diese nicht so verteufeln würde!
Es gibt sicherlich keine schlechtere Bissanzeige als beim Festblei!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Der Karpfen gehört ja nun nicht zu den Fischen, die ihre Beute erstmal festhalten & mit sich herumschlören.
Zander, Hecht, Schleie... da wird's mit dem richtigen Zeitpunkt des Anschlags schon schwieriger.
Läuft der Karpfen, sollte er direkt einen verbraten kriegen.
Andernfalls besteht sowieso die Gefahr, dass er den Widerstand beim Abzug spürt & den Köder wieder ausbläst.


----------



## Köderfischli (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Andernfalls besteht sowieso die Gefahr, dass er den Widerstand beim Abzug spürt & den Köder wieder ausbläst.



Genau deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum manche zur Laufbleimontage greifen ! Mit einer Laufbleimontage auf Karpfen lauf ich doch Gefahr dass der Fisch den Haken bemerkt und ausspuckt?

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Mittelweg sinnvoll mit dem man beide Vorteile der Methoden vereint. Also das Blei auf der Schnur laufen lässt aber nach 5-15 cm einen Stopper befestigt, der den Selbsthackeffekt komplettiert. So kann man sicher sein dass der Karpfen den Haken nicht zu früh bemerkt aber auch nicht zu tief schluckt.


----------



## Sea-Trout (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*



Köderfischli schrieb:


> Genau deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum manche zur Laufbleimontage greifen ! Mit einer Laufbleimontage auf Karpfen lauf ich doch Gefahr dass der Fisch den Haken bemerkt und ausspuckt?


Hi,

habe früher nur mit Pose und Dosenmais oder Kartoffel gefischt.Also da hat nie ein Karpfen den Köder ausgespuckt.Bügel hatte ich immer offen Schnur etwas gesichert damit sie von Wind und Strömung nicht abgezogen wird.Beim Biss nimmt der Karpfen Schnur bis ich anschlage.Hatte es noch nie das ein Karpfen plötzlich losgelassen hat.Was im schlimmsten Fall passiert er schluckt ziemlich weit.Klar hat man den Bügel zu oder er spürt zuviel Widerstand hakt er sich selber oder lässt wieder los.Aber auch mit Laufbleimontage kann man ihn etwas laufen lassen bzw. so fischen das er nicht direkt Widerstand spürt.Mit Festblei habe ich zumindest auf jeden Fall mehr Fehlbisse oder Aussteiger.Zwar auch eher selten aber häufiger als mit Pose oder Laufblei.Also im Vergleich Pose Laufbleimontage und Dosenmais oder Kartoffel zu Festblei Boilie oder Hartmais am Haar.Fische heute zwar auch nur noch mit Festblei aber Posen oder Laufbleimontagen sind alles andere als uneffektiv.


----------



## Ralufragnar (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Wie fischst du denn überhaupt mit Freillauf ?

Beim Oberflächenangeln setz ich immer einen Anschlag, den der Widerstand des Schwimmkörpers reich nicht aus zum Haken.Ich fische gelegentlich Laufblei aber nur mit Freilauf. Ich stelle die Bremse fester ein und der Anschlag setzt sich quasi von selbst; klar setzt man immer einen leichten Anschlag in dem man die Rute hochhebt und den Kontakt zum Fisch aufnimmt. Alles andere hängt auch davon ab ob dein Köder direkt aufem Haken sitzt wie z.B. Made Mais Dumbles etc. oder ob du die Haarmontage nutzt. Bei ersterem würde ich dir aufjedenfall anraten an der Rute zu sitzen und einen Anschlag zu geben.


----------



## Lupus (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Hi,
mit dem Laufblei (Pose etc.) bekommt man wesentlich früher mit was sich am Köder tut.

Bezüglich des Stoppers nach 10 bis 15 cm kann ich nur empfehlen das zu lassen!
Eine Festbleimontage mit entsprechend langem Vorfach erfüllt den selben Zweck.

Viel wichtiger finde ich jedoch, dass die von dir benannte Methode bei einem Schnurbruch dazu führt, dass das Blei vom Karpfen durch den See geschleppt wird und er es nicht abschütteln kann, da es am Stopper hängen bleibt. Gerade bei dieser Variante sind die letzten Zentimeter der Hauptschnur stark beansprucht. Und es gibt nach meiner Auffassung keinen vernümpftigen Grund dieses Risiko einzugehen!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Black_Scorpion (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Hallo, 

also ich würde von dem Kompromiss auf alle Fälle Abstand nehmen, weil, wie schon gesagt, bei schnur Bruch der Karpfen große Porbleme hat, das Blei loszuwerden. Bei dem beschriebenen See sehe ich keinen Grund, der gegen eine Festbleimontage sprechen würde. Ich fische gerade bei kiesigem Grund meist Inline- Blei, wobei ich den Wirbel in den Tube hineinziehe. Hat einen super Selbsthakeffekt, bei Schnurriss kann der Karpfen sich befreien und es ist egal, wann du an der Rute bist (vorallem Nachts dauert es ja oft ein wenig länger, ehe man aus dem Schlafsack und dem Zelt gekrochen ist, die Watstiefel anhat und dann bei der Rute ist...) da wirkt so eine Festbleimontage schon wirklich gut. Somit besteht auch gerade die Gefahr nicht, dass der Karpfen "schluckt", sondern der Haken (meistens) perfekt in der Lippe sitzt. 

Zur Vorfachlänge: meine Rigs sind zwischen ca. 15cm bis etwa 25 cm lang. An einem See mit kiesigen Grund würde ich jedoch eher zu den 15ern tendieren... aber da gilt - einfach ausprobieren, was fängt. 

Wenn es dann doch die "Laufbleimontage" sein muss - dann bitte so schnell wie möglich anschlagen!!! 

Liebe Grüße
Black


----------



## fischfaenger61 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Hi Köderfischli, ich stell mir gerade vor, wie Du zur Rute hechtest und den Anhieb setzen willst - entspanntes Karpfenangeln geht anders. Das Selbsthaken des Fisches hat eindeutige Vorteile wie bereits schon genannt, vor allem aber kannst Du so auch ganz entspannt fischen und die Natur genießen und so bleibt auch mehr Zeit dafür das Gewässer  zu beobachten und Fische in Fresslaune zu enddecken.
 Sportlich gesehen ist das auch die bessere Variante, denn so wird ein verangeln und unnötige Verletzungen vermieden. Der beste Platz für den Haken ist die Unterlippe und damit sollte das klappen.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

_OT:_


fischfaenger61 schrieb:


> ...entspanntes Karpfenangeln geht anders...


Zum Glück gibt's aber auch einige andere Methoden um Karpfen zu fangen, welche leider gern "vergessen" werden; 
Schwimmbrotangeln ist an Spannung kaum zu überbieten & verlangt ganz andere Qualifikationen, 
Posenangeln macht enorm viel Spaß und ist dazu im Frühjahr oder bei Kurztripps oft die bessere Methode,
...
Karpfenangeln ist mehr als 3-Tage-Campingtour, pennen bis es piept, 120gr.-Blei & gekochter Knödel!

_OT wieder aus.
_


----------



## Stefff (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Hi!

Also erstmal zur Erklärung eines Laufbleieinsatzes!
Laufbleimontage kommt immer dann zum Einsatz wenn man z.B. in eine Bucht nahe oder direkt am Ufer fischt.
Hier gibt es bei Festbleimontage zu 99% nen Fallbiss wenn ein Karpfen dran geht. Wo soll er auch hinschwimmen wenn nicht auf die Rute zu??
Bei Laufblei hat man in solchen Situationen den Vortei das dass Blei liegen bleibt und Schnur von der Rolle gezogen wird, egal in welche Richtung der Fisch schwimmt.
Deshalb auch mal Laufmontage!

Zum Thema:

Bei Festblei oder halbfester Montage hat sich das mit dem "Anhieb" erledigt!

Von den mal ganz ab gibt es bei meiner Angelei gar keinen Anhieb mehr. Das hab ich mir gänzlich abgwöhnt.
Ausser beim Oberflächen oder Posenfischen, was ich allerdings sehr sehr selten praktiziere!!

In normalem Tempo zur Rute, diese aufnehmen und den Fisch anfangen zu drillen. Die Richtig eingestellte Bremse erledigt den Rest!
Und sollte mal einer aussteigen, was natürlich immer sein kann, dann ists egal. 
Kommt doch auf einen gelandeten Fisch mehr oder weniger nicht an.

Zumal der oft genannte "Anhieb" bei monofieler Schnur sowieso ab 50m+ nicht seine erhoffte Wirkung zeigt.

Beim Einsatz von geflochtener wär ich auch vorsichtig mit den Anhieb. Da kann man schnell mehr "kaputt als Gut machen""!! Wenn man nicht geübt ist.

Grüße


----------



## Black_Scorpion (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Hallo Steff, 



Stefff schrieb:


> Also erstmal zur Erklärung eines Laufbleieinsatzes!
> Laufbleimontage kommt immer dann zum Einsatz wenn man z.B. in eine Bucht nahe oder direkt am Ufer fischt.
> Hier gibt es bei Festbleimontage zu 99% nen Fallbiss wenn ein Karpfen dran geht. Wo soll er auch hinschwimmen wenn nicht auf die Rute zu??
> Bei Laufblei hat man in solchen Situationen den Vortei das dass Blei liegen bleibt und Schnur von der Rolle gezogen wird, egal in welche Richtung der Fisch schwimmt.
> Deshalb auch mal Laufmontage!



Aber da hab ich mal eine Verständnisfrage... Wenn der Karpfen dann auf mich zukommt, er Schnur von der Rolle nimmt und das Blei liegen bleibt, dann entsteht ja automatisch nen Bogen (sozusagen ist dann das Blei der am weitesten von der Rute entfernte Punkt) Wenn ich jetzt anschlage, habe ich ja diesen Bogen drin und der Fisch merkt im Besten Fall gar nichts, andernfalls zieh ich ihm den Köder ja aus dem Maul, oder??? Hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler? Gerade da wäre doch eine Selbsthakende Montage am besten, weil ich mir da eben jegliches Anschlagen erspare und der Fisch trotzdem hängt?!?

Liebe Grüße
Black


----------



## Stefff (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*



Black_Scorpion schrieb:


> Hallo Steff,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon richtig!
Ein Anhieb bringt da sowieso eher weniger!

Wenn ein mit Festmontage gehakter Fisch auf dich zuschwimmt, also in die lockere Schnur schwimmt, kann er den Haken genauso abschütteln!!

Einen Tot muß man eben sterben.
Wie gesagt: Situations abhängig!!

Jeder favoritisiert da eben was anderes!

Der Erfolg bestätigt das tun, egal wie es der einzelne macht!

Ich bin auch eher der Festblei Angler!
Aber doch kommt hin und wieder die Laufmontage zum Einastz.

Gruß


----------



## Black_Scorpion (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*



Stefff schrieb:


> Schon richtig!
> Ein Anhieb bringt da sowieso eher weniger!
> 
> Wenn ein mit Festmontage gehakter Fisch auf dich zuschwimmt, also in die lockere Schnur schwimmt, kann er den Haken genauso abschütteln!!
> ...



Ok, da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich meine Montagen da weiter so rechtfertigen kann :m

Gruß


----------



## cyberpeter (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*



Lupus schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Stoppers nach 10 bis 15 cm kann ich nur empfehlen das zu lassen!
> Eine Festbleimontage mit entsprechend langem Vorfach erfüllt den selben Zweck.
> 
> Viel wichtiger finde ich jedoch, dass die von dir benannte Methode bei einem Schnurbruch dazu führt, dass das Blei vom Karpfen durch den See geschleppt wird und er es nicht abschütteln kann, da es am Stopper hängen bleibt.



Wenn man sich bei der Montage eines sog. Shocker Rigs an die Anleitungen hält die es ja mehr als genug im gibt oder zumindest etwas sein Gehirn einschaltet muß man nicht befürchten, dass der Karpfen das Blei durch den ganzen See ziehen muß ....


----------



## fischfaenger61 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

@kati48268: Schön dass es immer verschiedene Meinungen zu einen Thema gibt, es währe doch sonst zu langweilig.
 Modernes Karpfenangeln bedeutet aber nicht Camping und pennen bis es piep, das ist doch etwas zu einfach und damit möchte ich es auch belassen. Nach 44 Angeljahren schätze ich die Ruhe und Entspanung am Wasser.


----------



## Tomm82 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Hi hi,

ich fische zu 99% auf Karpfen. Und das nur mit der Laufbleimontage, und das auf manchmal 300m. Bei der Laufbleimontage hat er das problem das er den Haken nicht abschütteln kann. Also ich kanns nur Empfehlen !


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt's aber auch einige andere Methoden um Karpfen zu fangen, welche leider gern "vergessen" werden;
> Schwimmbrotangeln ist an Spannung kaum zu überbieten & verlangt ganz andere Qualifikationen,
> Posenangeln macht enorm viel Spaß und ist dazu im Frühjahr oder bei Kurztripps oft die bessere Methode,
> ...



Ob das immer so ein Glück ist mit den "alternativen Methoden" da bin ich mir nicht so sicher ...

Da wird oft beim Posenangeln oder normalen Laufbleiangeln (natürlich ohne E-Bißanzeiger und mit geöffnetem Bügel) nach 1-2 Stunden (erfolglosem) starren auf die Pose o. den Einhänger "mal kurz" zum Nachbarn gegangen um sich was zu leihen oder auch nur kurz zu reden und aus den zwei Minuten wird dann eine halbe Stunde oder nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag vielleicht sogar unabsichtlich "Augenpflege" betrieben mit dem Erfolg dass genau dann der Karpfen beißt und die Kollegen dann erst "wach" werden wenn der Karpfen die Ruten der Nachbarn abräumt oder die Schnur quer über den Weiher zieht und dann im Krautfeld oder Schilf hängt usw. 

Wenn jemand wirklich die Ausdauer hat und mehrere Stunden evtl. abwechselnd mit dem Kollegen seine Sachen im Blick hat oder wenn er sich nicht so ganz sicher ist das ganze zumindest mit einem akust. Bißanzeiger "absichert" ist das ganze sicher eine feine Methode die auch Spaß machen kann und bei der der Aufwand an "Material" meist nicht so groß ist. #6

Ansonsten ist das auch den Fischen gegenüber mehr als unfair denn untermaßige Fische oder Fische die aufgrund der Größe oder Art nicht verarbeitet werden können kann man so eben nicht schonend zurücksetzen weil sie dann meist tief geschluckt haben oder die 100 Meter Schnur oder mehr im Wasser von abgerissenenen Montagen ist für andere Fische oder auch Wasservögel alles andere als gut.

Darüber sollte man vorher nachdenken - viele Methoden gibt es ja nicht völlig grundlos ...  


Gruß Peter


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Hi,

also eine komplette Nacht ziehe ich auch alleine ohne Probleme durch ohne einen Biss zu verpennen wenn ich mit Pose oder Laufbleimontage auf Karpfen oder Aal fische.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (3. März 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Ich häng mich hier kurz an - 
Es ist wahrscheinlich ne Dämliche frage, aber was spricht dagegen boilies an der laufbleimontage zu fischen?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Köderfischli (3. März 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Dass du ihn verschläst weil der fisch den haken spürt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. März 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*



Stefff schrieb:


> Hier gibt es bei Festbleimontage zu 99% nen Fallbiss wenn ein Karpfen dran geht. Wo soll er auch hinschwimmen wenn nicht auf die Rute zu??
> Bei Laufblei hat man in solchen Situationen den Vortei das dass Blei liegen bleibt und Schnur von der Rolle gezogen wird, egal in welche Richtung der Fisch schwimmt.
> Deshalb auch mal Laufmontage!



Ich glaube, deine Hypothesen sind nicht wirklich durchdacht... 
Wie klein soll die Bucht sein, dass der Karpfen ausgerechnet auf dich zuschwimmt und dabei die Schnurträgheit usw. aufhebt? 
99% treffen da sicher niemals zu. 
Damit in einer solchen Situation bei der Laufbleimontage das Blei liegen bleibt, musst du schon recht hohe Gewichte wählen. 
Die Gefahr, dass der Fisch auf den Angler zuschwimmt besteht immer, vor allem kommt es darauf an aus welcher Richtung der Fisch angeschwommen kommt und den Köder aufnimmt. Welche Flucht- und Versteckmöglichkeiten er hat usw.
Gerade wenn der Karpfen auf den Angler zuschwimmt bei der Köderaufnahme, empfiehlt sich die Selbsthakmontage, denn bei der Laufbleimontage spürt er mit Sicherheit mehr Widerstand durch das Umlenken der Schnur über das Blei...



Stefff schrieb:


> Wenn ein mit Festmontage gehakter Fisch auf dich zuschwimmt, also in die lockere Schnur schwimmt, kann er den Haken genauso abschütteln!!



Den kann er da genauso leicht bzw. schwer loswerden. Egal in welche Richtung er schwimmt, denn das Bleigewicht wirkt immer senkrecht und hält den Haken im Maul.
Mit der Schnur, die zur Rute führt, hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Sea-Trout (3. März 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Hi,

ich fische auch oft am gegenüberliegenden Ufer.Bekomme auch eher selten Fallbisse.Die Fluchtrichtung ist überwiegend die Scharkante hoch und ab ins Schilf oder er flüchtet die Scharkante links oder rechts lang.Habe am gegenüberliegenden Ufer nicht mehr Fallbisse als wenn ich direkt vor meinen Füßen an der Scharkante fische.Kann mir aber schon vorstellen das das je nach Gewässer etwas anders aussehen kann.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Fallbisse hast Du überhaupt nur, wenn genug Gewicht am Hanger ist, sonst erkennst Du den erst gar nicht, bzw bei leichten Hanger wird es dazu kommen daß der hoch geht, weil der Wasserwiederstand auf die Schnur wirkt.


----------



## Stefff (3. März 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

@ Aalredl

Servus!

Hast du die fragen, auf die ich versucht hab zu antworten, schon gelesen?

Zuerst hab ich mal erklärt wie, wo und wann eine Laufbleimontage eigesetz werden KANN!

Danach hab ich auf nachfrage erklärt dass ein Fisch den Haken bei einer Festbleimontagen, wenn er in die lockere Schnur schwimmt, den Haken genau so abschütteln kann wie bei einer Laufbleimomtage! Da dies bei der Nachfrage befürchtet wurde.

Zudem kommt noch hinzu, dass ich persönlich mit Fallbissen auch  keinerlei Umgangsprobleme hab! Wollte die nur schildern, da viele mit  fallbissen nicht anzufangen wissen!!

Lieber nen Fallbiss als gar keinen

Möcht hier weder Hypothesen aufstellen noch besserwisserisch sein!

Meine Antworten beziehen sich auf MEINE eigenen  Erfahrungswerte, nicht auf gerede sog. Profis!
Diese Erfahrung gebe ich gerne weiter.

Mir ist auch ziemlich egal ob wer Lauf.- oder Festmontage fischt! Alles hat sein Einsatzgebiet und spezielle Vor- UND Nachteile. Das darf dann jeder für sich selbst rausfinden!

Wenn deine Erfahrungen andere sind, so bitte ich dich natürlich diese hier auch kundzutun. Damit sich der TE eine umfassende Meinung bilden kann!
Nur so macht ein Forum wie dieses Sinn!

Eine vielzahl an Erfahrungen und die unterschiedlichen Erlebnisse und Meinungen schildern oft sehr deutlich wieder wie abwechselnd und umfangreich unser schönes Hobby doch ist!
Natürlich, wie auch ich oft erwänhe, spricht jeder erstmal von den Erfahrungen "seines" Gewässers.
Das dies sehr oft nicht 1:1 übertragbar ist, ist den meisten auch klar! Aller sehr stark Gewässerspeziefisch!





Nun gibt es mal wieder für ein Thema unterschiedliche ansätze! Da muß man sich eben "durchwurschteln" und eigene "Tests" machen!
Machts für den TE eben spannend

Ich hoffe wir beiden konnten etwas hilfreiches zum Thema beisteuern!

In diesen Sinne herzliche Grüße!


----------



## Stefff (3. März 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

OHA,

hab grad erst wieder überrissen das es ja eigentlich ums 
"Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage" geht!!!

Demnach haben wir uns sowieso schon zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema entfernt!

Grüße


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. März 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Ich wollte dir damit nicht vor den Kopf stoßen. Allerdings warst du dir der Sache zu 99% sicher. Deshalb mein Einwand  
Fischfaenger trifft das schon gut - das meinte ich mit der Trägheit der Schnur.

Ich selbst habe früher viel mit Laufbleimontagen gefischt, bin aber nach und nach auf Festbleimontagen umgestiegen. 
Bei der Laufbleimontage war es bei mir auch häufig so, dass ich direkt an der Rute sitzen musste um einen Biss mit einem Anhieb zu parieren. Manchmal hat man aber auch "Runs", die aus verschiedenen Widerständen resultieren (Schnur usw.). 
Am liebsten setze ich diese - wenn es auf Friedfisch geht - immer dann ein, wenn ich mit meiner Feederrute unterwgs bin. Dann hat man auch selten einen Fisch dabei, der tief schluckt. Letztendlich ist es ähnlich wie beim Posenfischen, denna auch dort taucht die Pose manchmal ab, aber der Anhieb geht doch ins Leere... ebenso passiert es wenn der Einhänger hochspringt und man anschlägt.


----------



## Stefff (3. März 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

He, kein Problem!

Jeder Einwand ist gestattet.
(Dann sind´s hald 98%:q#6)


Das mit dem "Anschlagen" hab ich ja bereits auch schon geschildert.
Findet bei mir so gut wie nicht mehr statt (beim Karpfenfischen)!

Sers!


----------



## fischfaenger61 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Anschlagen bei Laufbleimontage*

Einen letzten Aspekt möchte ich aber im Zusammenhang mit den eigentlichen Anschlag setzen noch los werden. Ich halte die Festbleimontage auch waidgerechter und fischschonender, bei einen Anschlag wird der Haken doch mehr oder weniger unkontrolliert ins Fischmaul getrieben, aber eben nicht schonend und sicher in der Unterlippe ,sondern irgendwo was zwangsläufig zu mehr Aussteiger und Verletzungen führt.


----------

